# علمنى ازاى احب كل من يرفضنى ...



## mary naeem (20 سبتمبر 2013)

علمنى ازاى احب كل من يرفضنى ...
علمنى ازاى احب كل انسان جرحنى علمنى التسامح والغفران ....
كما تغفر انت ..علمنى اعيش بأمانة ليك علمنى احيا مشيئتك...
متخليش جرحك يخليك حد بيجرح ، لكن يخليك حد بيحس بالمجروح و يساعدوا .. 
ربنا قاصد كده+







​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

علمنى ازاى احب كل من يرفضنى ...
علمنى ازاى احب كل انسان جرحنى علمنى التسامح والغفران ....
كما تغفر انت ..علمنى اعيش بأمانة ليك علمنى احيا مشيئتك...

امين يارب

تسلم ايديكي ياماري
ربنا يباركك 
+
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 سبتمبر 2013)

العنوان رائع جدا


----------

